# New Hire/Orientation



## tgtguy2021 (Apr 27, 2022)

I have my orientation next week for the DC. I am listed as a warehouse Worker. Will I have the option to ask for which area I will be in, or am I stuck in wherever they put me? I only know of inbound and outbound. What else is there?


----------



## FrankM0421 (Apr 27, 2022)

tgtguy2021 said:


> I have my orientation next week for the DC. I am listed as a warehouse Worker. Will I have the option to ask for which area I will be in, or am I stuck in wherever they put me? I only know of inbound and outbound. What else is there?



  Usually says it right at the bottom of the job breakdown that you can be placed anywhere depending on building needs. If you're warehouse most likely you'll be warehouse though as it's one of targets initial bit of confusion as we are warehouse workers but theirs also the warehouse department that that covers the majority of the building and not limited to just the smaller inbound\outbound\breakpack areas. DC departments are Inbound, Outbound, Warehouse, Breakpack, E&F, TSS.  Right now the DC I'm at has stopped with the new hires and now the focus of issues can be placed on the current team instead of just blaming all the new hires.  Now the group callouts, walkouts, and friends quitting together is starting.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 27, 2022)

Welcome! @RWTM, you have a new trainee.


----------



## Luck (Apr 27, 2022)

tgtguy2021 said:


> I have my orientation next week for the DC. I am listed as a warehouse Worker. Will I have the option to ask for which area I will be in, or am I stuck in wherever they put me? I only know of inbound and outbound. What else is there?


Exciting stuff! 
Keep us updated. 
If they give you a choice pick Outbound! But then I am biased.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 27, 2022)

tgtguy2021 said:


> I have my orientation next week for the DC. I am listed as a warehouse Worker. Will I have the option to ask for which area I will be in, or am I stuck in wherever they put me? I only know of inbound and outbound. What else is there?


Inbound, MBP, Warehouse, Outbound are the main areas of the DC. Inbound you are receiving the cartons. MBP is still inbound but you are packing orders for stores back rooms so there’s a lot of different zones. Warehouse is a good department to be apart of. You get to drive a lot of power equipment but also have to reach the locations on higher levels. I’ve heard the OP starts to shake when fully extended. So stay away from WH if you aren’t comfortable with heights. Outbound we are in charge of shipping the cartons to our stores. We build walls in trailers and line load down in Depal. We run the mezzanine which the entire buildings operations depend on. A sort is considered one of the most important job functions in the entire building. Outbound is physical and can be demanding. It’s hot and repetitive. I’m trained in everything in OB and have been with Target for 2yrs 8 months today. When you have orientation your Training Specialist will fill you in on more details pertaining to your specific RDC. I work at RDC that has a FC (warehouse associates and no power equipment but less lifting weight) Make sure and ask your TS or HR partner about the career exploration tool. Let me know what department you end up going into. I hope this gives you a better idea of a RDC.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 27, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Welcome! @RWTM, you have a new trainee.


I stepped up yesterday by turning in my completed form. I wanted to show that I will commit. I want to be OB LWW B2 so badly but company priorities change based on needs. Training is something serious and I have had a realization the past 2 weeks.


----------



## WHS (Apr 27, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Inbound, MBP, Warehouse, Outbound are the main areas of the DC. Inbound you are receiving the cartons. MBP is still inbound but you are packing orders for stores back rooms so there’s a lot of different zones. Warehouse is a good department to be apart of. You get to drive a lot of power equipment but also have to reach the locations on higher levels. I’ve heard the OP starts to shake when fully extended. So stay away from WH if you aren’t comfortable with heights. Outbound we are in charge of shipping the cartons to our stores. We build walls in trailers and line load down in Depal. We run the mezzanine which the entire buildings operations depend on. A sort is considered one of the most important job functions in the entire building. Outbound is physical and can be demanding. It’s hot and repetitive. I’m trained in everything in OB and have been with Target for 2yrs 8 months today. When you have orientation your Training Specialist will fill you in on more details pertaining to your specific RDC. I work at RDC that has a FC (warehouse associates and no power equipment but less lifting weight) Make sure and ask your TS or HR partner about the career exploration tool. Let me know what department you end up going into. I hope this gives you a better idea of a RDC.


MBP isn’t inbound lol what?  It’s the sister department to Warehousing.  They deal primarily in breakpack related freight.  They have the same basic functions and they also do conveyable freight


----------



## RWTM (Apr 27, 2022)

WHS said:


> MBP isn’t inbound lol what?  It’s the sister department to Warehousing.  They deal primarily in breakpack related freight.  They have the same basic functions and they also do conveyable freight


Um MBP is P and packing is IB. There’s breakpack flow, pedestro break pack flow, MBP has a little section of WH but I’m done talking to you. Haha pointless I realized you don’t have the capacity I do. WH MBP needs to get their quality under control lmao you wanna audit the bulk locations that are all incorrect DCPI’s and they’re pillows. Over 400 at one location and 600 combined betweeen two locations for the other DCPI. So who are you trying to give insight to. Lmao Fr are we caught up yet. Have fun cuz I made sure and reinstated under function I09. Verify that one. Last 4 of DCPI 0583 and 0585. Have fun. Tell ICQA Leaders I said hi!!! Use ISI this time lol only if I knew how to flag locations with incorrect V/S good lord. Should I place all the 100 dock locations on hold since they’re all collapsed?


----------



## RWTM (Apr 27, 2022)

@WHS ??


----------



## WHS (Apr 27, 2022)

RWTM said:


> @WHS ??


Not everyone lives on this forum.  I thought you were done with me


----------



## RWTM (Apr 27, 2022)

WHS said:


> Not everyone lives on this forum.  I thought you were done with me


Bet


----------



## InboundDCguy (Apr 27, 2022)

WHS said:


> MBP isn’t inbound lol what?  It’s the sister department to Warehousing.  They deal primarily in breakpack related freight.  They have the same basic functions and they also do conveyable freight


This. One million percent.


----------



## whsDCII (Apr 27, 2022)

Can confirm: MBP is not inbound or even remotely close to inbound in any way whatsoever.


----------



## Luck (Apr 27, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Um MBP is P and packing is IB. There’s breakpack flow, pedestro break pack flow, MBP has a little section of WH but I’m done talking to you. Haha pointless I realized you don’t have the capacity I do. WH MBP needs to get their quality under control lmao you wanna audit the bulk locations that are all incorrect DCPI’s and they’re pillows. Over 400 at one location and 600 combined betweeen two locations for the other DCPI. So who are you trying to give insight to. Lmao Fr are we caught up yet. Have fun cuz I made sure and reinstated under function I09. Verify that one. Last 4 of DCPI 0583 and 0585. Have fun. Tell ICQA Leaders I said hi!!! Use ISI this time lol only if I knew how to flag locations with incorrect V/S good lord. Should I place all the 100 dock locations on hold since they’re all collapsed?


The breakpack flow is unloaded by IB and travels to MBP, yes. 
But MBP/MLP/Packing and any variation of that doesnt ever touch the inbound side of that. 
The same way conveyable flow reaches the wing but OB never actually goes and unloads it ourselves (unless you are flexed to IB after having been cross trained there of course). 

What did you do to audit the WH location? Did they have you going around doing audits?


----------



## DC Diva (Apr 27, 2022)

tgtguy2021 said:


> I have my orientation next week for the DC. I am listed as a warehouse Worker. Will I have the option to ask for which area I will be in, or am I stuck in wherever they put me? I only know of inbound and outbound. What else is there?


you should already have your shift when you accepted your offer, dept will be based on building needs assigned by HR day of orientation.  welcome, as long as you come to work when you’re scheduled, dont constantly go home sick, listen to your trainers, and act like you care, you will be fine.  Oh yeah, almost forgot, and were honest about what you could/couldnt do when answering the questions when applying.


----------



## Hal (Apr 27, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Um MBP is P and packing is IB. There’s breakpack flow, pedestro break pack flow, MBP has a little section of WH but I’m done talking to you. Haha pointless I realized you don’t have the capacity I do. WH MBP needs to get their quality under control lmao you wanna audit the bulk locations that are all incorrect DCPI’s and they’re pillows. Over 400 at one location and 600 combined betweeen two locations for the other DCPI. So who are you trying to give insight to. Lmao Fr are we caught up yet. Have fun cuz I made sure and reinstated under function I09. Verify that one. Last 4 of DCPI 0583 and 0585. Have fun. Tell ICQA Leaders I said hi!!! Use ISI this time lol only if I knew how to flag locations with incorrect V/S good lord. Should I place all the 100 dock locations on hold since they’re all collapsed?


So much wrong.

1) MBP is not inbound. Packing is part of MBP. 

2) ICQA should be checking that. And pillows should be going full case. Not packed. So IB and WHS need to get their shit together and get that DPCI switched over

3) Reinstating under the wrong reason code is stupid and petty. A) No one cares; B) Any audit trail will tell that your z# did the reinstate wrong so haha jokes on you quality CA for knowingly ignoring process.

4) Yes. Its collapsed. Its a safety concern. Put it on hold.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 30, 2022)

Hal said:


> So much wrong.
> 
> 1) MBP is not inbound. Packing is part of MBP.
> 
> ...


I stopped after I was told.


----------



## RWTM (Apr 30, 2022)

Luck said:


> The breakpack flow is unloaded by IB and travels to MBP, yes.
> But MBP/MLP/Packing and any variation of that doesnt ever touch the inbound side of that.
> The same way conveyable flow reaches the wing but OB never actually goes and unloads it ourselves (unless you are flexed to IB after having been cross trained there of course).
> 
> What did you do to audit the WH location? Did they have you going around doing audits?


What are the Warehouse reserve flow lines Q1?


----------



## RWTM (Apr 30, 2022)

tgtguy2021 said:


> I have my orientation next week for the DC. I am listed as a warehouse Worker. Will I have the option to ask for which area I will be in, or am I stuck in wherever they put me? I only know of inbound and outbound. What else is there?


I’m in OB but on lunches I am outside chilling at my table (OB corner or smoking pit) let’s chat I’ll fill you in. If you ever need help please ask. Wait till I get you guys trained on power equipment. 💪🏻 Don’t worry my slots don’t fill up. I got you.





Now the old scissor lemme tell ya. It works better because of how big it is. The nets are hard.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Apr 30, 2022)

RWTM said:


> Um MBP is P and packing is IB. There’s breakpack flow, pedestro break pack flow, MBP has a little section of WH but I’m done talking to you. Haha pointless I realized you don’t have the capacity I do. WH MBP needs to get their quality under control lmao you wanna audit the bulk locations that are all incorrect DCPI’s and they’re pillows. Over 400 at one location and 600 combined betweeen two locations for the other DCPI. So who are you trying to give insight to. Lmao Fr are we caught up yet. Have fun cuz I made sure and reinstated under function I09. Verify that one. Last 4 of DCPI 0583 and 0585. Have fun. Tell ICQA Leaders I said hi!!! Use ISI this time lol only if I knew how to flag locations with incorrect V/S good lord. Should I place all the 100 dock locations on hold since they’re all collapsed?


What is a dcpi?


----------



## Hal (Apr 30, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> What is a dcpi?


Dumb Carton Probably Incorrect


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 1, 2022)

It’s targets assigned number similar to a upc code.


----------



## Hal (May 1, 2022)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> It’s targets assigned number similar to a upc code.


I think he asked because RWTM misspelled it. Its DPCI not DCPI.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 1, 2022)

Gotcha. I didn’t realize it wasn’t the new hire going into orientation person. 


Hal said:


> I think he asked because RWTM misspelled it. Its DPCI not DCPI.


----------



## Far from newbie (May 1, 2022)

I cringe when it is said wrong - NEVER DCPI - should be DPCI because the 9 digit number stands for :
DP - dept # - 3 digits
C- class # - 2 digits
I - item #- 4 digits


----------



## InboundDCguy (May 1, 2022)

Far from newbie said:


> I cringe when it is said wrong - NEVER DCPI - should be DPCI because the 9 digit number stands for :
> DP - dept # - 3 digits
> C- class # - 2 digits
> I - item #- 4 digits


Every time I hear someone call for the “packing office” instead of the packet office, I want to launch my radio across the building.


----------



## Hal (May 1, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Every time I hear someone call for the “packing office” instead of the packet office, I want to launch my radio across the building.


We use to have a guy call for the "incoming" OM instead of inbound. Drove me up a wall.


----------



## InboundDCguy (May 1, 2022)

Hal said:


> We use to have a guy call for the "incoming" OM instead of inbound. Drove me up a wall.


That should be on the non-negotiable list.


----------



## Luck (May 1, 2022)

Far from newbie said:


> I cringe when it is said wrong - NEVER DCPI - should be DPCI because the 9 digit number stands for :
> DP - dept # - 3 digits
> C- class # - 2 digits
> I - item #- 4 digits


----------

